# and some more !



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

some of the gang playing in Portugal last October


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

and this is Mia


----------



## 107221 (Sep 24, 2007)

Text removed by moderators due to duplicate membership.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Promise this is the last for now !!
My dauhters new Chow Chow pup....Josie Choo


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

they are all gorgeous AAHHHH just want to cuddle them :wink: 

Anne


----------

